# tint-able polymer epoxy filler



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

I would like to do some scroll projects and fill portions flush with color. I would then sand flush, polish, stain and then finish with lacquer.
I thank anyone in advance for their input and or advice.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I "color" epoxy with powdered tints from ~Lee Valley.
I have alsow used acrylic artists paint and mixed it with 5 minute epoxy with decent results
If you want translucent colors you can get some organic dyes at hobbly stores like Micheals.

Bob


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello Gene;
--I will also use artist chalk which I grind to powder, great range of color here when used with the *polymer's*. And then if I'm not looking for such a great range of color and want to highlight the wood in that area, plus keeping all simple….Home Depot and Lowes stock 'chalk line' color, such as blue, orange and red….

....I have also used wood ash and charcol from my fireplace for greys and such.

In the times when I use *epoxy's* for re-finishing hardwood floors, I have tinted with System Three epoxy pigments which works very good. I get these at Woodcraft .

Hope this helps and….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

Checkout the Woodburst website. They carry about every powder and dye I'm aware of. There are some FAQ's and tips for this as well. Also, check out the WoodWhisperer site and Woodworkingonline. They both have video tutorials of coloring.


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks, guys
Bob,Frank and Jeff
Great useful information and I will check into all three.
Thanks Again


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Would transtint liquid dye work with 2 part epoxy for filling deep cracks around a knot in walnut? The wood is very sound as well as the knot. The cracks are 1" deep and less than 1/4" wide. The small kitchen counter top was made by joining 6" x 2" walnut so I thought epoxy will be the hardest of all fillers. We plan to use a wet sand teak oil finish so the epoxy would look great in dark walnut color dye such as I have in my shop. I can buy the powder close by so either way, I'm just curious.


----------



## woody123 (May 7, 2009)

Gene , Go to this site, scroll down and watch the video by Steve Good.

http://scrollsawworkshop.blogspot.com/2010/05/polymer-clay-inlay-technique-video.html


----------

